# DIY Tobacco Experts: Advice Needed



## NOOB (10/4/19)

Hi fellow DIY'ers. Apologies for the lengthy post.

I need some help with a tobacco recipe that a member on the forum once suggested:

The recipe is:

Cuban Supreme Tobacco (FA) 2%
Black Fire (FA) 0.5%
Burley Tobacco (FA) 0.25%
Oakwood (FA) 0.25%

I have added Menthol (FA) at 1%
Nic at 3mg
I mix all my recipes at a 70PG/30VG ratio
I use the exact same setup for all of my juices (Vandy Vape Pulse; Recurve RDA; 3 core fused clapton coils; 25 -35).

Why I need advice:
I have mixed this recipe a couple of times and the throat hit on this one is just a tad much (for me at least). I have mixed it lowering the % of every flavour but still get the throat hit.
I mix at 3mg nic, the same as ever other recipe I have ever mixed, but experience a harsher throat hit on this recipe than any other.
I use the exact same brand of nic (Scrawny Gecko white label 36mg/ml - PG) for all my recipes and have even bought a new bottle of nic in an attempt to eliminate the possibility that my nic might have gone "off", but no change in result.
I have also tried varying the steeping periods on this recipe, but again, no change in result.
Questions:
1. The above leads me to believe that it could possibly be one of the flavours/concentrates causing the throat hit. If so, which one? I could then try to remove that flavour/concentrate from the recipe and see what it's like.
2. Could I add something to the recipe to try and smooth it out? I have tried Cream Fresh (only thing I could think of), but this only served to sweeten the mix after a few days' steep, rather than smoothing it.
3. I will be venturing into MTL shortly and want to know if/how I could make changes to the above recipe to suite MTL? For instance, I have read that one would probably need to up the % of flavours/concentrates in a recipe to suite MTL, as well as up your nic. So, would I need to up the % or nic for this repice? If so, by how much do I increase what? Is there a semi-standard way of doing this, i.e. add 10% to all flavours in the recipe, or would I need to play around with % to figure out what works for me?

I have managed to stay off the stinkies for a day or two on this mix, but eventually the throat hit just becomes too much. I dont enjoy the mix/vape at this point and I just fall back into old habits. As a result, I have decided to try MTL to get off the stinkies permanently and need to nail this recipe so that I don't get tired of it.

Any advise/guidance would be greatly appreciated.
TIA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/4/19)

Tagging @GSM500 , the Tobacco wizard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (11/4/19)

I'm no expert but I would eliminate the menthol to see if that's the culprit. IMO 1% is already too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/4/19)

All tobacco concentrates tends to give more throat hit if not sweetened a lot. You could try adding 0.5 % FA MTS Vape Wizard. Of course the menthol adds a lot to throat hit - so leave it out to see if it makes a difference. If it does, but you need that cool - try it at a lower level or use FA Polar Blast.

I mix all my MTL juices at 40PG/60VG, not upping the concentrates at all. Still more than enough flavour for me. For my Joyetech EGO Ecos and Aspire AIOs I do up the nic, but not the concentrates. Initially I did up the concentrates for these pod like devices, but found it made no difference for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## GSM500 (11/4/19)

@Dela Rey Steyn , I wish I was a Wizard

@NOOB First of all, I'll recommend getting some Gold Nic from BLCK, you'll find it to be very smooth. I get the 100mg/PG bottle.

For me, that recipe is full of ugly tobacco's but that's just my palette speaking, I don't mind Cuban Supreme or Oakwood but the others I would not use here. If I were to blame the throat hit on a flavour here, it might be the Burley, but can't be sure because I have not used it much, just can't imagine the others doing that.

Since your recipe has Cuban Supreme standing out as a main flavour, I'd recommend you rather mix this recipe up. The chap that developed this is a gifted Tobacco mixer.

If you still wanted a very good Tobacco recipe for DL try Holly Nilla Rillo, fantastic after a 2 week steep.

If it were me still trying to kick the stinkies and about to try out MTL, I would get a bottle of this and mix it up at somewhere around 5 to 8% with nic at 12 to 18mg (Add menthol to taste if you wish). Don't worry about increasing flavour percentages for MTL, a good tank will give you pretty intense flavour. You might need to up it if you are only going to use a pod.

Hope this helps. Lemme know how you go.

Edit: I have to agree with @Andre and @DizZyRaScaL about the menthol, I don't enjoy it but 1% maybe a little hefty, I'd lower it or change the flavour and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (11/4/19)

if it’s a typo then ignore, but 70 PG might be your problem. 70 VG sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/19)

Hi @NOOB

I would keep that recipe as is for when you try MTL. You will likely find you need more potency in the juice in MTL mode because there's less vapour. So keep some of it to try in your future MTL setup.

As for reducing the throat hit in the juice you have now, the above gents are way more experienced than me at mixing, so go with their suggestions. Other things you could try are as follows:

Less PG ratio
Less nic - i.e. drop from 3mg to say 1.5mg or 2mg and see
Change the nic brand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (12/4/19)

WOW!!! What a chaotic couple of days....
Right...
@Dela Rey Steyn, thanks for tagging our Tobacco Einstein! 

@DizZyRaScaL, I mix all my recipes that contain Menthol at around 1%. I enjoy a stronger menthol than most, but have grown accustomed to what that % of Menthol feels and tastes like, and that is not what I am picking up in the Tobacco recipe mentioned. I get the Menthol hit, which is exactly what I expect it to be, but then on exhale, I get a throat hit (for a lack of better words) that just doesn't work for me.

@Andre, thanks for the advice. Had a chat with a fellow forumite and friend of mine. He has MTS Vape Wizard, I'll borrow a couple of drops from him to see how that affects the recipe.

@GSM500, Thanks for the advice. I'll get my hands on some of the Gold Nic, just want to finish off the last bit of nic that I have left.
I'll reduce the %, or even omit the Burley from the recipe to see how that goes. Thanks also for the links to the recipes, they look really interesting and will definitely try them out, just need a few of the concentrates in those recipes, so BLCK will hear from me soon! 

@lesvaches, Yes, definitely a typo (was late and a lack of sleep does not help ). Meant to say 70VG/30PG and not the other way around!

@Silver, thanks. I still have some left, just need to finish the flavour that's in the pulse at the moment, will then give the Tobacco mix I have a go and see what it's like. Will also look at the VG/PG ratio's and will try the advice given on the nic as well

Thanks to one and all for their advice and sorry for only replying now, but like I said, these past few days have just been a nightmare. Everything you guys have mentioned is worth a try. I don't dislike the recipe at all, it's just the throat hit that is putting me off.

Thanks once again. I will retry the current tobacco in the MTL this weekend and will mix up little test batches with the suggestions you guys have given and will report back on my findings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zandernwn (23/4/19)

May i suggest you use FA MTS Vape Wizard 0.35 - 0.5 will do just fine. The cubano is the culprit, while the others have some TH the Cubano has a a whole load. this is due to the PH being very low on the concentrates. MTS is going to help restore the PH and this will reduce the TH quite a bit. it may mask some of those beautiful fermented piloto seco high notes which I adore from the FA cubano, but not to the extent that is will have a material impact on the flavor.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

